# nuova installazione, nuovo DE!

## polslinux

Ho riorganizzato l'HD del mio eeepc...e non riesco a non mettere Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Vorrei però cambiare DE...non più Gnome...voi che mi consigliate???

----------

## cloc3

dai un'occhio alla sezione Documentazione Destop.

l'ispirazione non ti mancherà.

----------

## k01

io ho un acer aspire one con LXDE+compiz e gira che è una meraviglia

----------

## polslinux

@clock: i DE li conosco, volevo solo dei pareri  :Smile: 

@extremer: mmm devo ancora provare LXDE...il tempo di compilazione è (molto) inferiore a gnome immagino vero?

----------

## k01

si, e anche la leggerezza del DE è notevolmente superiore  :Very Happy:  ovviamente si deve rinunciare a qualche features

----------

## polslinux

Tipo a cosa??

----------

## mattylux

io per esempio uso xfce nel mio compaq, va che è una bellezza. Come LXDE è notevolmente piu' leggero di gnome, e anche come tempi di compilazione..

e te la puoi gestire come  vuoi tu XFCE_PLUGINS  nel make.conf. plugin per la gestione e ottimizazione  del pannello, menu etc

----------

## polslinux

Quasi quasi penso opterò per XFCE...LXDE è bello ma giovane...XFCE è più maturo e completo...

----------

## k01

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> Tipo a cosa??

 

io personalmente soffro soltanto la mancanza di poter accedere alle condivisioni samba, devo montarle da shell in una directory locale ogni volta

----------

## Xytovl

Su netbook uso enlightenment DR17 da mesi, è leggerissimo e si può configurare per usare poco spazio sullo schermo.

L'overlay ufficiale (quello su enlightenment.org) funziona bene. Non è proprio un DE, ma fa da window manager, panel e potrebbe anche fare file browser.

----------

## polslinux

E tu usi solo DR17 o lo usi con altro??

L'ho provato tempo fa con Elive...tu dici di affiancarlo a qualcos'altro?

edit: questa guida è completa: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/E17 ???

come filemanager ne ha uno suo?

----------

